# Carbohydrate Cycling



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2003)

For those of you interested, my Carb Cyclying (first installment) is now available.

Please feel free to ask questions, make comments, or critique it here.

http://magazine.mindandmuscle.net/main.php?issueID=15


----------



## Jodi (Sep 5, 2003)

TP - I made this a sticky seeing there has been so much talk and controversy over this plan of yours


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2003)

You and Leslie shoudl feel free to answer any questions, if there are any.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 5, 2003)

Is that the right link?  Brings me to an article called:

Recombinant Growth Hormone and the Athlete 
by Nandi 

I clicked on current issue and I don't see it?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2003)

Click CONTENTS and the CARBOHYDRATE CYCLING by Twin Peak


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Click CONTENTS and the CARBOHYDRATE CYCLING by Twin Peak



I knew you could help answer questions!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I knew you could help answer questions!


I try.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 5, 2003)

TP,

       I have read the article and I must say that it is well written and overall a very good concept that makes alot of sense. As you have expected, there are a few things I don't agree with, that being said, I do think it is a very viable program and people should see results.

Here are the points I disagree with:

You said that someone should expect to lose SOME muscle in the process, I don't think that you have to sacrifice muscle at all and in fact I have theory that many people gain muscle when leaning out.

I don't agree with the no carb day for two reasons, if it falls on a training day, you are not taking in any carbs which help replenish glycogen and start the recovery process, I realize the next day is a high carb but you would have missed that great post workout window of opportunity. The other reason is that most people will be weak and tired on those no carb days.

The last point is cardio, I personally hate it but it is very effecient at getting the metabolism cranked up and burning fat. Weight training is not effecient at this, it does build muscle which burns more fat all day long but cardio is a more effecient way to raise the metabolism and a good weapon in your fat fighting arsenal.

This is not a bash at all, like I said overall I think it is a good program.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 5, 2003)

TP, I enloyed the article and also though it was very well thought out and well written! The only thing I disagree with is this statement............

"Resistance training can provide most, if not all, of the physical benefits of cardio, and can do so more efficiently. Benefits such as improved heart rate, reduced blood pressure and cholesterol levels, increased metabolism, and nutrient partitioning are generally more efficiently achieved with resistance training"

I think weight training can do all this but at a reduced and slower rate. Why? Because any of these are achieved by keeping heart rate at 85% of max for longer than 30 mintues(both numbers may not be exact but close) for optimal results. When weight training you only elevate heart rate for a minute or so, then it returns lower. Weight training may achieve some of these partially, but not as well as cardio IMO.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks for the well reasoned critique.  Let's see if I can address some points.



> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> You said that someone should expect to lose SOME muscle in the process, I don't think that you have to sacrifice muscle at all and in fact I have theory that many people gain muscle when leaning out.



Actually, that mischaracterizes what I wrote.  I said that was typical, not inevitable.  Indeed I then discussed a "recomposition".

However, in general, it is quite difficult to increase muscle without "extra" calories.

Also, if you are getting to an extremely low bodyfat level, you will inevitably lose muscle, even while on AAS.



> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> I don't agree with the no carb day for two reasons, if it falls on a training day, you are not taking in any carbs which help replenish glycogen and start the recovery process, I realize the next day is a high carb but you would have missed that great post workout window of opportunity. The other reason is that most people will be weak and tired on those no carb days.



This is a decent point.  In installlment number two I will address training in relation to your cycle, which should satisfy your concerns.




> _*Originally posted by naturalguy *_
> The last point is cardio, I personally hate it but it is very effecient at getting the metabolism cranked up and burning fat. Weight training is not effecient at this, it does build muscle which burns more fat all day long but cardio is a more effecient way to raise the metabolism and a good weapon in your fat fighting arsenal.



I don't agree.  Intense resistance training (like HIIT) is very effective at raising ones metabolic rate.  Indeed non-HIIT cardio has been shown NOT to increase metabolic rate.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I think weight training can do all this but at a reduced and slower rate. Why? Because any of these are achieved by keeping heart rate at 85% of max for longer than 30 mintues(both numbers may not be exact but close) for optimal results. When weight training you only elevate heart rate for a minute or so, then it returns lower. Weight training may achieve some of these partially, but not as well as cardio IMO.



Actually, as stated above, HIIT is more effective than "traditional" cardio.  The reasons why are similar to that of (intense) resistance training.


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 10, 2003)

I am going to try this.  I do have a request though and I know it's a lot to ask, but for a novice like myself it would be very helpful.  Would it be possible for someone who is using the program to post what foods they eat for each type of day.  I know there is a list of foods that are approved, but I am not very good at arranging them per meal.  I also know that these are listed in different journals out there, but it would be helpful to have it here.  I do know that the quantity of food will be different for everyone based on weight.

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2003)

You can look at my journal but I would suggest you start using www.fitday.com to learn.   My portions are going to be extremely different than yours and it would not be enough food for you by any means.


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 10, 2003)

By the way when is the part of the article going to be released?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

Probably early October, if I have the time to write it.


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 12, 2003)

Does the order of the types of day matter?  
No carb 
low carb
high carb

and do you just  continue on this pattern?

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

Just continue the 3 day pattern. 

If you can handle it, you can throw a no carb day in between Low Carb Day and High Carb Day


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Just continue the 3 day pattern.
> 
> If you can handle it, you can throw a no carb day in between Low Carb Day and High Carb Day



I'd not recommend that.


----------



## RnRGirl (Sep 12, 2003)

who is currently using carb cycling, that you know of so I can look at the journals.


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Sep 12, 2003)

jodi


----------



## butterfly (Sep 12, 2003)

I think Leslie is carb cycling as well but her journal is at avantlab.com
http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=10&t=5533&st=0&#entry76028


----------

